
Cocospy claims to be able to surveil Android, iOS without jailbreak - organian
https://www.cocospy.com/
======
DagAgren
"Cocospy is a web-based app for target iPhones or iPads. Instead of monitoring
the device itself, it monitors the iCloud backup, which usually gets updated
every time the device is plugged in and has WiFi access. Cocospy needs the
iCloud credentials of the target device to work. Because it works with the
iCloud backup, it's impossible to detect. You can also set up Cocospy 100%
remotely."

------
BoorishBears
It claims to do so by having a willing user install it and grant any
permissions it asks for, not really impressive.

On iOS it's having you disable 2 factor auth and letting it into your iCloud
account, which

a) relies on you having access to the same iCloud account as the target and

b) gives them access to _your_ data and weakens _your_ account in what is
probably the intended use case, shared accounts

